# Bluetooth headset audio sink not available anymore

## fdelente

Hello.

All of a sudden, my bluetooth headset, which worked correctly, stopped working. My bluetooth adapter is not in cause since I have a bluetooth mouse that keeps working.

This is with kernel 3.10.5-gentoo-r1, bluez 4.101-r5, pulseaudio 4.00 and alsa 1.0.27.2.

I have enabled debugging in bluetoothd, but I get only these in /var/log/messages:

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:conn_complete() status 0x00

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/adapter.c:adapter_get_device() 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:remote_features_information() hci0 status 0

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:remote_name_information() hci0 status 0

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() hci0 dba 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:get_auth_info() hci0 dba 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() kernel auth requirements = 0x04

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() Matching key found

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() link key type 0x04

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_confirm_cb() AVDTP: incoming connect from 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/sink.c:sink_set_state() State changed /org/bluez/15969/hci0/dev_00_18_91_D0_7A_24: SINK_STATE_DISCONNECTED -> SINK_STATE_CONNECTING

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() hci0 dba 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:get_auth_info() hci0 dba 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() kernel auth requirements = 0x04

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() Matching key found

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() link key type 0x04

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:auth_complete() hci0 status 0

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:bonding_complete() status 0x00

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/adapter.c:adapter_get_device() 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/device.c:device_bonding_complete() bonding (nil) status 0x00

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:session_cb() 

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:connection_lost() Disconnected from 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/sink.c:sink_set_state() State changed /org/bluez/15969/hci0/dev_00_18_91_D0_7A_24: SINK_STATE_CONNECTING -> SINK_STATE_DISCONNECTED

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_unref() 0x7f46164cc990: ref=0

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_unref() 0x7f46164cc990: freeing session and removing from list

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:disconn_complete() handle 42 status 0x00

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/event.c:btd_event_disconn_complete() 

Aug 14 13:07:59 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/adapter.c:adapter_remove_connection() 

Aug 14 13:08:11 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_ref() 0x7f46164cc990: ref=2

Aug 14 13:08:11 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/sink.c:sink_set_state() State changed /org/bluez/15969/hci0/dev_00_18_91_D0_7A_24: SINK_STATE_DISCONNECTED -> SINK_STATE_CONNECTING

Aug 14 13:08:11 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/sink.c:sink_connect() stream creation in progress

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:conn_complete() status 0x00

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/adapter.c:adapter_get_device() 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:remote_features_information() hci0 status 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:remote_name_information() hci0 status 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() hci0 dba 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:get_auth_info() hci0 dba 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() kernel auth requirements = 0x04

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() Matching key found

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:link_key_request() link key type 0x04

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:auth_complete() hci0 status 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:bonding_complete() status 0x00

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/adapter.c:adapter_get_device() 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/device.c:device_bonding_complete() bonding (nil) status 0x00

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_connect_cb() AVDTP: connected signaling channel to 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_connect_cb() AVDTP imtu=672, omtu=895

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avctp.c:avctp_set_state() AVCTP Connecting

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:session_cb() 

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_parse_resp() DISCOVER request succeeded

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_discover_resp() seid 1 type 1 media 0 in use 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_discover_resp() seid 5 type 1 media 0 in use 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:session_cb() 

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_parse_resp() GET_CAPABILITIES request succeeded

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_get_capabilities_resp() seid 1 type 1 media 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:session_cb() 

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_parse_resp() GET_CAPABILITIES request succeeded

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_get_capabilities_resp() seid 5 type 1 media 0

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/sink.c:discovery_complete() Discovery complete

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: Unable to select SEP

Aug 14 13:08:12 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_unref() 0x7f46164cc990: ref=1

Aug 14 13:08:13 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avctp.c:avctp_connect_cb() AVCTP: connected to 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:13 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avctp.c:init_uinput() AVRCP: uinput initialized for 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:13 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avctp.c:avctp_set_state() AVCTP Connected

Aug 14 13:08:13 smug kernel: input: 00:18:91:D0:7A:24 as /devices/virtual/input/input13

Aug 14 13:08:14 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:connection_lost() Disconnected from 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:14 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/sink.c:sink_set_state() State changed /org/bluez/15969/hci0/dev_00_18_91_D0_7A_24: SINK_STATE_CONNECTING -> SINK_STATE_DISCONNECTED

Aug 14 13:08:14 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avctp.c:avctp_set_state() AVCTP Disconnected

Aug 14 13:08:14 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avctp.c:avctp_disconnected() AVCTP: closing uinput for 00:18:91:D0:7A:24

Aug 14 13:08:14 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_unref() 0x7f46164cc990: ref=0

Aug 14 13:08:14 smug bluetoothd[15969]: audio/avdtp.c:avdtp_unref() 0x7f46164cc990: freeing session and removing from list

Aug 14 13:08:16 smug bluetoothd[15969]: plugins/hciops.c:disconn_complete() handle 43 status 0x00

Aug 14 13:08:16 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/event.c:btd_event_disconn_complete() 

Aug 14 13:08:16 smug bluetoothd[15969]: src/adapter.c:adapter_remove_connection() 

I have also noticed several lines like

Aug  3 13:27:51 smug bluetoothd[854]: mce replied with an error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown, The name com.nokia.mce was not provided by any .service files

in /var/log/messages.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## fdelente

Auto answer: needed to add Enable=Source in [General] in /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf

----------

